# Stopping auto lens profile correction only for 1 lens (fisheye)



## Hoggy (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm wondering if there's a way to stop lens profile corrections, only for one lens - my Pentax DA10-17 Fisheye.
I bought that lens as a creative tool, since I already have the Sigma 8-16 as my rectilinear ultra-wide lens.  So I fully want the fisheye effect.  (It feels strange having a fisheye with a seeming FOV less than my rectilinear, btw. :crazy: )

I can't figure out a way to single out just that lens to not be profile-corrected, outside of applying an import develop-preset that has the option unchecked..  But that's assuming all imported pictures would be from the fisheye.  For all other lenses, so far, I do want the profile corrections automatically applied. (For the camera-default, I have the profile option checked, if that matters somehow.)

Is there a way to do this, that I'm overlooking?

Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 29, 2015)

How is the lens correction being applied? It's not applied by default, so how is it being automatically applied? 

For all existing images shot with that lens, and which have had LC applied, you could filter by lens type in the Library, then take that selection into Develop, select all, turn on Autosync, then on the most selected image uncheck the "Enable Profile Corrections" on the Profile tab of the Lens Correction panel. That'll apply the setting to all other selected images. Remember to turn off Autosync afterwards.


----------



## Modesto Vega (Mar 29, 2015)

Just to emphasise Jim's main point, the way I read your message is that there is sonething applying Lens Profile corrections automatically. Lens profile corrections are not applied by LR by default.

Generally speaking I would not reccomend applying Lens Profile corrections on import; in particular, if you are using Adobe's profiles and not profiles made for your specific lense and camera. I have had a couple of bad experiences with Adobe's lens profiles, at least one was faulty.


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah..  That's what I kind of thought.  I was just hoping there was a way to do it automatically somehow via that 'default/auto' setting.
I have the camera default set to have that option on, on import, which is why it's set to on.  I haven't seen any problems with it yet, myself.  Well, other than fisheye images don't look the best when rectilinear-ified.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry, I can't think of a way to apply lens-specific settings: camera-specific and/or ISO-specific defaults can be set, but not lens-specific. So you either apply LC globally on import, then undo it for the fish-eye, or you don't apply it on import and then apply it selectively in Develop.


----------



## acquacow (Mar 30, 2015)

You could always wonder into: C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles and delete the profile for that one lens... 

It's rough, but do-able... 

Better case, edit the file in a text editor and set all the identifications on it to something random, that way you can still select it from the menu if needed.

I'm pretty sure it only matches based on this field:       <stCamera:Lens>50.0 mm f/1.4</stCamera:Lens>
It probably matches that to the exif...
You can go through the file and rename all of those to something different like adding the text NOAUTO to the end of it... that should stop it from matching and applying... (I haven't tested it yet though)

Note: That field exists multiple times for multiple zoom levels and aperture settings... you'll wanna change it for all of them...

-- Dave


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 31, 2015)

I tried my hand at editing the file..
I used notepad and changed all: smc PENTAX-DA 10-17mm F3.5-4.5 ED [IF] Fisheye zoom
                                          to: smc PENTAX-DA 10-17mm F3.5-4.5 ED [IF] Fisheye zoom NOAUTO
I also renamed the file to the latter, adding just NOAUTO.

It still applied the auto correction on import.

Then I tried changing all: LensID="4 247"
                                 to: LensID="4 248"

It still recognized the lens and auto applied the defaults on a freshly taken test image.  The lens it chose didn't have 'NOAUTO' in the name, so it may be working off a cached copy, but I don't know where from.  I looked in all the usual spots for a possible cached version, but didn't see anything overtly noticeable.
I have to admit I don't know too much of what I'm doing inside that xml file.
I may just have to resort to either importing the fisheye photos separately with a 'zeroed'-lens develop preset, or just delete the lens profile entirely.  I think I might like the first option better, cause then I'd at least have a choice to see what the profile version looks like without doing a bunch of renaming and whatnot.


----------



## acquacow (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you do a find/replace on all occurances in the file? There's an entry for every focal length and f-stop...


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Yup..  And of course exiting LR before doing the changes.


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally found out it was pulling lens profiles from the LR5.7.1 install directory - under resources/lensprofiles.
I was able to get 'none' to show up after import, but once I selected the profile, it would use that profile again for subsequent imports from that lens. I did all sorts of naming and 'lens id' changes, but still couldn't get it to stick to 'none' as default. I also found out that the filename itself couldn't be changed - I wouldn't see it at all in the list.

Ehh.. I give up. I've spent too much time into this. I think I'll just stick to the other methods - manual style. Maybe I'll eventually put in a feature request - I find it hard to believe that I'm the only one who wants their fisheyes fishy. You'd think a feature like that would be in there already, say- also for people that might not want their macros automatically adjusted, but want their other lenses auto-adjusted.

At least I found yet another area where Lightroom will pull profiles from, as well as camera profiles too.


----------



## acquacow (Mar 31, 2015)

I'll try to play with it this week and see if I can figure out how to break it for one of my lenses I don't use anymore...

Alternately... in grid view, you could just filter all images shot with your fisheye, select them, jump to develop mode and then uncheck the profile correction. 
This way you don't have to uncheck it for each individual photo.

Or, skip switching to develop and make a duplicate of your default import profile for the fisheye, and select it from the top of the quick develop section in library/grid view once you've filtered/selected your fisheye photos.


----------

